
Learn How to Create and Manage Big Data Teams - eljefe6a
http://www.smokinghand.com/books/data-engineering-teams-book/
======
stuartaxelowen
Holy advertising Batman!

~~~
gdulli
Yeah you're right, the account is definitely spammy:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=eljefe6a](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=eljefe6a)

~~~
eljefe6a
Yeah, terrible that I give away good content for free. This one requires an
email opt-in. Terrible.

------
capkutay
This material looks more suited for 'EnterpriseIoTBigDataAnalyticsGroup.com'

